# Problem about img. attaching



## thetmdth (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi all! I'm Tommy.

So I tried to make a post last night with an Image attached, site wont post the Image or text, Image was 2.4mb. I then tried a test post with text only and it posted fine. So after that I tried to post the new topic and I get a message saying I've already posted that subject but its not showing up anywhere. You cant see it in the Forum nor can I see it in "My Posts" under my profile. 
*ufabet*
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi Tommy.
Welcome to the forum. I’m surprised you managed to make this post, on the old platform new members had to post several genuinely contributing replies before being able to do almost anything, this was due to spammers infiltrating and causing problems!
This might be why you cannot add an image, I’m guessing as you posted here you have read the posts above about permissions, rules etc.
Reply to some other posts and in no time you will be good to go.
If you have a question ask it here and people will find it! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 15, 2018)

I think Valvebounce is correct. Also I learned with the new format switch files that previously appeared large on screen now appear as thumbnails if they are uploaded using the "attach files" button at the bottom of the entry box. If you want a photo to appear large you have to use the "insert image" icon (mountains and sun) on the panel at the top of the entry box.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> I think Valvebounce is correct. Also I learned with the new format switch files that previously appeared large on screen now appear as thumbnails if they are uploaded using the "attach files" button at the bottom of the entry box. If you want a photo to appear large you have to use the "insert image" icon (mountains and sun) on the panel at the top of the entry box.



Just a bit of a correction. If you use "attach files", once it's uploaded, you can press "full image" and it acts like "insert image".


----------

